# Message for Shad



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Shad,

Can´t reply to your PM as your inbox is full!!!!! Please empty and I will try again!

Ruth


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Ruth said:


> Shad,
> 
> Can´t reply to your PM as your inbox is full!!!!! Please empty and I will try again!
> 
> Ruth


Hi Ruth never received this message. I did receive some of your messages - not sure if your tried to send any others?


----------

